# Asus p5e vm HDMI with Intel integrated graphics



## big_girl (Oct 9, 2010)

Hello,

I've been running 8.0 on an Asus p5e vm HDMI which has Intel GMA3500 (G35), and initially, both outputs (VGA and HDMI) were running great and were both on all the time, but now I can only get VGA output. Can someone please tell me how to get the HDMI output running again?

Thanks,
-bg

[ redacted & rewritten - Mod. ]


----------

